# Jax the Sulcata



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

I wish I had baby pictures but he wasn't always ours. He used to belong to my mothers friends that lived in Northern California. They moved to Panama and could take him with them so they decided to give him to us since we have a nice yard. He gets along well with our dogs. I think we've had him for almost a year now so that makes him 16... 

Here he is trying to get into the house


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's my tortoise, wandering casually in and out of my house....that is so cool.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I wish I could have one D:


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

You sure you want one? He poops like a horse


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

What do you do with it? The poop, I mean. Sell it?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

A Tortoise!!! I LOVE TORTOISES!!!
I'm trying to save money to prepare and buy a Russian Tortoise.
It's one of those smaller types.
I REALLY want a Tortoise for my 12th Birthday.
I have a close friend who has a Box Turtle. I want to try to go to her house and see how it acts and smells. I know it's a Turtle, but it's a Land Turtle. It's almost the same, though. Oh, well. Nice, Big Tortoise by the way!!


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

I honestly have no idea what my dad and little brother do with the poo. Cleaning the backyard is there job. 

Russian tortoises are cute. I've seen them at my local LFS (they also sell reptiles) some of them are really expensive! 

Jax is ridiculously strong bta. He moves all of our lawn furniture around. Including the metal and glass bar we have outside. A little kid could totally ride him around...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, they are REALLY expensive!!! Especially if it's from a breeder...
I've heard that Sulcatas get really big. And if a little kid can ride on him then...
Anyway, I hope that he has a good life with you.


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

Yeah no kidding about Sulcata's being big. Jax weighs almost 80 pounds and he isn't full grown yet. Actually he's grown since that picture of him trying to get inside. He takes up more of the doorway.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Good fertilizer


----------

